# John Deere XT105 Trimmer



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I am working on this trimmer,for a friend.It does getting,any fire to the plug.I check it with the spark tester.It needs a new coil,I am unable to locate a coil for this trimmer.I went on the web ,and they say it is no longer available.The UT#15143 S/N JA2560750.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------

